# Just some cool R/C Truck Pics



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I found some realistic looking scale r/c truck's on the web and just wanted to share them. Are they practical to really use outdoors well maybe not but there was a lot of time put in to them by there owners. I like to build and customize them more then running them my self.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*custom*

wow nice work


----------



## Zoe's Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

the duallys look sick..love em all


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Very Cool. 
I appreciate the effort that goes into making a vehicle look that scale.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Muddytrux (Jun 23, 2010)

You do some great work


----------

